# Eheim filter users



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

How happy are you with your filter (canister type)? I just got a 120g tank and the filter on it basically sucks (I know they're supposed to)...for this size tank. I felt like I had to act quick and already ordered it, but was interested in opinions.

I have a FX5 on my other big tank and been pretty happy with it. Just thought I'd try something different. Although I think they're a little too proud of their stuff. I bought the 2080 model.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

i have the eheim pro 3 2080 on my 210, I wont ever use another brand canister again. Eheim destroys fluval on every filtration test ever done, flows more and costs right about the same.

I hate the fluval I got.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Glad to hear that. What about maintenance? Easy?

I don't know about the cost. I paid $100 less for my FX5. Not to mention if you buy the media pack (I did) that is put together for this filter, that alone is $150.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

that 100 less was taken out in filtration, fluval sucks bad, I have a pile of them in my shed i use for dIY stuff and spare parts I list on ebay and aquabid. 

My 2080 was 450 bucks shipped. the media packs for the eheim are 25 bucks for 4 floss pads and 1 mechanical pad. I just cleaned mine its easy, has wheels on it, It was quite light considering there is close to 40 pounds of water in there plus the media.

the priming is my issue, when and if it breaks suction, when I do 50% pwc's I clean the filter, when I do less then 50% I just leave it on, I also run 3 filters on the tank so.

I wont buy another brand of canister filter other then ehiems now, I own two mag350's that are running but they are polishers only and gravel vacs.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here is the media pack I bought.
Eheim 2520800 2080 Canister Filter Complete Media Kit - eBay (item 360302380555 end time Oct-19-10 17:26:37 PDT)


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

oh ok, all brand new media not just the pad set, gotcha, Mine came with the media. but thats not a bad price at all. considering it will be the last filter you buy, what size tank is this going on?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

120g


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

you using another filter too?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't plan to. The 2080 is good for 340g. Are you thinking I should?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

4x turnover per hour is ideal.

my 210 has 950gph turnover.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Then I'm good. It pumps 450gph.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Got the filter yesterday and installed it. Really impressed with this thing and the amount of media it holds. Also like the two uptake points over the standard one point. Dual intake really makes sense on a larger tank - length wise.

Spit out air bubbles for quite a while, but that got better as the night went on. Only thing is I wish they had given a few more pieces for the spray bar. Mine barely gets in the tank and below the surface. Would like to have had one more section to add to the length of the bar. I know they sell them separate. I may try to buy a second one and utilize the extra pieces.


----------

